#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Super Smash Bros Ultimate

## Assassin

The worlds of the game and the legendary fighters are in the last confrontation: a new entry in the Super Smash Bros. series for the Nintendo Switch system! New fighters like Inkling of the Splatoon series and Ridley of the Metroid series make their Super Smash Bros. series debut with every Super Smash Bros. fighter in the series ... NEVER! Faster battles, new objects, new attacks, new defense options and more will keep the battle going, at home or on the road.
*Super Smash Bros Ultimate : Trailer*

----------

